# Healed



## saken (Nov 2, 2011)

Had severe dp for almost two years a few years back. Just remembered this site and wanted to tell you that I'm also "healed" now. Changed a lot of stress related shit in my life, like work and habits. Slowly started to calm down and then just forgot about it.

I get spells of it if I've slept bad or been drinking heavily the day before but that is perfectly normal. Everyone I know has this, but they don't get scared of it and create a horrible cycle of it.

There is a light! You just need to calm the fuck down and let your body/mind rest, those are my tips!

There is no quick fix.


----------

